# Crescent Brand Slide Adjustable Wrench



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Picked one up last year, clearance fer petes sake at home depot !
I like it too, but find it can stick a bit once you've snugged it to whatever 
you're working on..maybe using it more will cure that..
You can never have too many Saskatchewan socket sets !


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool! thanks for the review!


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Before today I had never seen this before. An improvement to the venerable Crescent wrench. Certainly should be faster than spinning the old wheel. Thanks for the review. I will keep my out for it.


----------

